

When is it Too Early to Start Looking? - ultimatedelman
http://blog.mightyspring.com/post/67070284620/when-is-it-too-early-to-start-looking

======
lumens
The mental energy drain of "always looking" is definitely the hardest part.
Good tools to make this easier would enhance market efficiency and make all
the difference.

